# Aging fruit wine other than grapes



## Plato (Nov 6, 2012)

Im sorry if this a very elementary question on aging wines. Lets say I have made a strawberry, blackberry, and a peach wine. is it neccessary to age these types of fruits or drink as soon as you run them off? If aging is required, are there any time frames I should shoot for? If aging is not required how long would thesee wines keep? I have made a gallon of each if this makes any difference. that emoticon is awsome


----------



## Thig (Nov 6, 2012)

I just a made an apple wine and I was told it takes about a year of aging to come around. I believe it, all I taste now is the alcohol.


----------



## fivebk (Nov 6, 2012)

All wines need some aging to mature some need more than others. I have heard some say that fruit wines should be consumed within a years time. I know at least with the fruit wines I have made, that they don't even start to get good untill they are a year old. I have several that are 3 years old that show no sign of decline yet. I do use synthetic corks on my fruit wines. I don't know if it makes a difference....... I'm just saying....... they are still getting better. So don't rush to drink them all gone without leaving a few bottles age and you'll see the difference.

If you want a quick drinker, like right after fermentation is done try a batch of triple berry skeeter pee......... IMHO you can't go wrong with it !!!!!!

BOB


----------



## joeswine (Nov 6, 2012)

*to age or not?*

It usually takes most wines other than kits to adjust to conditions with in there taste profiles to achieve there best stages,at least a year,if you have done all the proper sanitation and properly treated the wine (fruit),then its up to your taste buds and what you considered excellent tasting (with in the taste profile of your fruit) then its time,but at least a year or two,if its in a carboy all that time and you taste it then put it in a bottle ,bottle shock can also take time to get over,its not easy being a fruit wine


----------



## Plato (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone, Bob do you have a good recipie for this "triple berry skeeter pee"


I found it .......


----------

